# Accuwheels on a newer Hoyt?



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone on here ever installed and set up a newer Hoyt with Accuwheels??....Since the older Hoyt's with Accuwheels were short riser/long limbs, and as such were considered slow, why wouldnt something like a ProTec, or Ultra Tec with XT-3000 limbs, and Accuwheels work ??.....Basically, it would make a 40"-41" bow, probably somewhere in the 8"-8 1/2" brace range, and still pull smoothly, and possibly could be pulled through a Clicker, and at 27" and up for draw length, probably make enough arrow speed to satisfy the Speed junkies, (Like Me??.L.O.L..).....My Pro Elite with Accuwheels, and LX Pro limbs @ 47" A-T-A, and 8 1/2" brace height would shoot IBO minimum arrows at close to 250 f.p.s., upper 240's, anyway, with a 28" draw length...Surely by shortening up the A-T-A by 7", and dropping the brace height down another 1/2" to 1", this would pick up another 15-20 f.p.s.??....Right??...I think that a ProTec/Pro Elite with XT-3000 limbs, and Accuwheels might be a great Finger bow....Maybe??...I need to find a set of 3000 limbs in the low 60's deflection range..L.O.L.....Take care......Jim


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim, It will work just fine. Call Hoyt and they will tell you limb deflexion and string and cable lengths you need based on what DL, ATA, and Draw weight you want. Good luck, Dan.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Harperman

I have two Protecs with accuwheels, they have LX limbs, but some of this info may apply. One came with the wheels already on it, the other one had cam & ½. The cam & ½ had 74 deflection limbs on it, it was 50# with the cams, when I installed the #3 wheels it became a 70# bow. I found a set of 52 deflection limbs and that made it a 56# bow with the #3 wheels, with #2 wheels it was 60#s.

I also have a Vantage LTD with accuwheels and xt3000 limbs set at 50#s. It shoots a 355g arrow at 235 fps. My DL is 30.5”.
Shooting the same arrow, at 50#s my Protec with LX limbs gets 228fps, only 7fps slower than the shorter limbed LTD. So for me the shorter limb bow is a little faster, but not enough to really matter.

I just bought another Protec with xt3000 limbs and command cams plus. ATA is 41.25”, BH is 8 ¾” shoots a 377g arrow at 257fps at 60#s.

For me the shorter bow is fine for hunting but I would not use it for target shooting. My hunting setup will only shoot about 200 arrows per year, comfort is not an issue. But I admit that I’m old school when it comes to a bows ATA.

Good luck and have fun with it.
Keith


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Pro 38*

The pro 38 was a bow like you are talking about with the Montega riser?l


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the posts, Fella's......Basically what I was wondering was if anyone had tried this, setting up a ProTec, UltraTec, or similar bow, with Accuwheels, and how it worked out....From one experiment that I did, and what K Stover has posted, it seems that Hoyt limbs will run the same approx. in max draw weight, as the Deflection numbers are marked....Plus or minus a few pounds....Having a short-ish draw length limits arrow speed, but setting up a Finger bow for what I'm wanting , speed isnt as much of an issue as I once thought....K Stover, have You checked the arrow speeds on Your bows, on a different Chrono??....Even though Your arrows are much heavier than IBO Min., I would think that with Your draw length, that those bow set-ups would be a bit faster than what You posted....I've chrono'd my Pro Elite with LX Pro limbs and #2 Accuwheels, and the Aspen with the same limbs/eccentrics, and at 5 g.p.p., and 28" draw length, brass nockset, and Fletcher peep, averaged 239 f.p.s. with the Aspen, and right at 250 f.p.s. with the Pro Elite....All things being equal, You should be getting about 25 f.p.s. more than me, due to Your draw length.....Even 100 grains over IBO min,. arrow weight, this would account for a 25-30 f.p.s. arrow speed loss, the draw length difference should just about even things out between Us??.....Thankful for the Info, ,( and not trying to come off like a dick, honestly), I was just wondering, and a bit surprised....Y'all have been very helpful.....Thanks again!......Take care...........Jim


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Jim-

I've wondered kind of the same thing about putting accuwheels on a newer/shorter hoyt. Some of the old catalogs show the Protec and Montega having not more than 10fps difference between accuwheels and cam.5s. So if that ratio holds true then a Vantage Pro for example should be a 290fps IBO bow with wheels, right?

I asked Hoyt about this and they didn't have an answer. It makes me wonder if the difference is in preload? Perhaps they can be tuned with more preload than the factory sets up? 

As far as talking to hoyt about limb deflections, good luck. I've called them many times and the only specs they would give me are for 'catalog' bows. So if you call and say I'd like to switch to some other cam system or change from xt2000 to xt3000 then they wont tell you anything unless they've sold the bow that way. Otherwise they just say you'd have to send it in and have the custom shop do it. Maybe you guys have better luck with them than I do.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

lizardbow said:


> Hey Jim-
> 
> I've wondered kind of the same thing about putting accuwheels on a newer/shorter hoyt. Some of the old catalogs show the Protec and Montega having not more than 10fps difference between accuwheels and cam.5s. So if that ratio holds true then a Vantage Pro for example should be a 290fps IBO bow with wheels, right?
> 
> ...


Hey, Lizardbow!....I dont think that the Accewheel will shoot within 10 f.p.s. of any of Hoyt's cams, but I do think that a "Fast Enough" bow could be built, with Accuwheels, and a shorter limb on a Protec, or Ultra Tec, or something newer....As for limb deflections, it's been my limited experience, that the limb deflection numbers will be pretty close to the actual max. weight, when using Accuwheels, at least with the longer limbs, and a Customer Service Tech at Hoyt told me pretty much the same thing, If I wanted a 60# bow, I'd have to stay very near number 60 deflection on limbs, or a little bit less....I had LX Pro limbs that were around 47 Deflection, and that bow maxed at approx. 50#....My LX Pro limbs that maxed at approx. 60# were in the high 50's deflection, if I remember right, Dragonheart can confirm this, or correct me if this is wrong....I'm thinking that a Vantage Pro, or X-8, with XT-2000 limbs, and Accuwheels would be a sweet Finger shooting bow, basically having the Finger shooting advantages of the Wheels, but short enough, with a lower brace height, to make a good 3-D/Hunting bow for Fingers, and still be fast enough .....I'm getting a min. grain arrow (5 g.p.p.) at approx. 270 f.p.s.,,out of my Pro Elite, w/ XT-3000 limbs, and C2 cams , at 28" draw.....I'd think that Accuwheels "Should" be shooting the same arrows , same draw weight, at close to 250 f.p.s....This would be O.K., and I could pull through a Clicker with the Accuwheels.....Take care..........Jim


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree that accuwheels don't seem like they'd shoot anywhere near as fast as cams. But there is something going on in the Hoyt ratings. 

For example the 2008 catalog lists the Montega as having an IBO speed of 280 with cam.5s and 270 with accuwheels. Only 10 fps different? Applying that to the Vantage Pro you'd have to believe youd shoot 290 fps with accuwheels? Taking it a step further the Vantage LTD is rated at 270 with accuwheels. So if 290 is true for the Vantage Pro (xt2000 limbs) then how does the Vantage LTD loose 20 fps just by going to xt3000 limbs? 

Anyway, not saying this makes sense. It just seems that something is strange with the ratings.

Just to through another number out. I chrono'd my Vantage LTD. It's cranked all the way down so it may be at more than it's rated 70lb max weight. 475 grain arrow / ~70lb / 29.75" draw gave approximately 240 fps.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

lizardbow said:


> I agree that accuwheels don't seem like they'd shoot anywhere near as fast as cams. But there is something going on in the Hoyt ratings.
> 
> For example the 2008 catalog lists the Montega as having an IBO speed of 280 with cam.5s and 270 with accuwheels. Only 10 fps different? Applying that to the Vantage Pro you'd have to believe youd shoot 290 fps with accuwheels? Taking it a step further the Vantage LTD is rated at 270 with accuwheels. So if 290 is true for the Vantage Pro (xt2000 limbs) then how does the Vantage LTD loose 20 fps just by going to xt3000 limbs?
> 
> ...


Lizardbow....The Hoyt factory speed ratings on some of Their hard cam bows are under-rated for arow speed....For Your Vantage LTD..The combo of longer limbs, more brace height, and the Wheels, makes the arrow speed difference, I reckon.....Your over 100 grains over IBO rated arrows, so add another 30 f.p.s or so, since Your arrows are 125 grains over weight, and this pretty much makes the listed arrow speed...IF You had a Vantage Elite, or Pro, with Spirals, tuned properly, You would shoot 310-315 f.p.s, with 5 g.p.p. arrows.....Take Care....Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Have you seen the size of those wheels on that long of a bow? Not much difference. I still like my Z3's better! There is three of us, out here with Elites, one w/arruwheels, one w/spirals, and one w/Z3's. And so far the one with Spirals is the best shooter. dd


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Jim:
I put a set of accu-wheels on my older Montega and it shoots great. Only problem I had was the poundage went up quite a bit. The guy who does my strings and cables called the factory and they tell him what to build.
If you have any #2 accu-wheels that you want to get rid of.....let me know. I can always use them.
Frank:darkbeer:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

fmoss3 said:


> Jim:
> I put a set of accu-wheels on my older Montega and it shoots great. Only problem I had was the poundage went up quite a bit. The guy who does my strings and cables called the factory and they tell him what to build.
> If you have any #2 accu-wheels that you want to get rid of.....let me know. I can always use them.
> Frank:darkbeer:


.........Frank...As for poundage, I'd expect that the poundage would go up about 10#, if putting Accuwheels on limbs that had the old style Cam 1/2 cams...More if the bow had Spirals, Vectors, or C-2 cams..(If You dont mind a drop in brace height, and a bit longer A-T-A, You could long-string the bow a bit, and drop some poundage that way, I did that on a ProTec with XT-3000 limbs, and Spirals).....These are the only Hoyt cams that I've personally swapped around with....Hoyt told me that if I wanted 60# max. draw weight on my Pro Elite, with XT-3000 limbs, and #2 Accuwheels, that I needed limb deflection numbers somewhere around the 50 mark...This has been a while back, so I could be off a bit, but this is just from memory...I'd like to have a set of black Accuwheels, myself.....With my draw length, I think that I could even do allright with XT-2000 limbs and wheels....I shot my Pro Tec O.K., with XT-2000 limbs, and Spirals....I'm sending out the money on Monday for a set of black Hoyt E-Wheels, and buying the Aspen riser off of a bow I used to have back from Dragonheart.....I'll be trying a Wheel bow with a Clicker soon enough..Take care.....Jim


----------



## DavidProElite (Apr 25, 2010)

i had a 2009 hoyt montega with accuwheels for mei its **** i need a hard wall now i had it wit my new 2009 hoyt pro elite the cam 1/2 plus is perfect i dont like the accuwheels beacause they are very very soft and they have a soft wall taht sucks


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DavidProElite said:


> i had a 2009 hoyt montega with accuwheels for mei its **** i need a hard wall now i had it wit my new 2009 hoyt pro elite the cam 1/2 plus is perfect i dont like the accuwheels beacause they are very very soft and they have a soft wall taht sucks


......Hello, DavidProElite.....Yep, the wall on a Wheel bow is soft, but that's kinda what I was looking for, due to T.P., and wanting to set up a bow to pull through a Clicker......Take care...Jim


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

Harperman said:


> ......Hello, DavidProElite.....Yep, the wall on a Wheel bow is soft, but that's kinda what I was looking for, due to T.P., and wanting to set up a bow to pull through a Clicker......Take care...Jim


Hey Jim, I'd make you a good deal on an as new 50 to 60 lb. Vantage LTD with accuwheel


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Looking For 4.5 Accu Wheel in Silver*

Looking for a 4.5 Hoyt Accu Wheel in silver. Can maybe get away with 5.0 also in silver.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

bowbender300 said:


> Looking for a 4.5 Hoyt Accu Wheel in silver. Can maybe get away with 5.0 also in silver.


Holy Crap, what draw length is that for?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have a set of #3 Accuwheels in black if that would work.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

rsarns said:


> Holy Crap, what draw length is that for?


 32"


----------

